
We Analyzed 100M Flight Searches. Here’s How to Get the Cheapest Flights - yabbadabbadoo
https://www.marksflights.com/blog/we-analyzed-100-million-flight-searches-heres-how-to-get-the-cheapest-flights/
======
silentfish
Off-topic: what is the deal with articles that have giant GIFs after each
paragraph? I get it, it is supposed to be funny, but it becomes annoyance very
soon. One or two is fine, but not a myriad. Also, when at work, makes me make
close the page faster. /rant

~~~
basch
[https://outline.com/https://www.marksflights.com/blog/we-
ana...](https://outline.com/https://www.marksflights.com/blog/we-
analyzed-100-million-flight-searches-heres-how-to-get-the-cheapest-flights/)

------
blakesterz
So I guess the tl;dr is if you have time/flexibility to burn on a really long
trip there's ways to find cheaper flights. If you can fly in or out of a
distant airport it'll be cheaper. If you can fly on different days or
different times it'll be cheaper. Also good, use a VPN to search for flights
from other countries.

So, useful advice if you're going far far away and have plenty of time to
spend.

------
minimaxir
How did this post get 7 points in 3 minutes _and_ get to the front page? (i.e.
not triggering the voting ring detector)

~~~
kumarski
NomadList users are active on HN?

~~~
minimaxir
Did NomadList draw attention to/advocate upvoting this submission? Could you
send me a link/screenshot of that?

~~~
kumarski
I don't have a nomadlist memberhsip.

I do all sorts of travel points hacking, I assume there's a bunch of other
people on HN who do too.

~~~
minimaxir
I'm not questioning the fact that it got upvoted, just the rate, which is only
realistically possible if you draw attention to a submission.

Even big company announcements don't get upvotes that quickly.

(of course, it's counterproductive, as drawing such attention when it's not
deserved draws flags, which is what happened in this case)

------
cmtk04
Wow. Finding a good deal on flights involves a ton of work. The packages tip
is a good one

~~~
dang
Sockpuppet accounts and/or promotional comments will get you banned here, so
please don't.

HN users usually see through it, making it against your interests anyhow.

